# New to forums....



## layzellm (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello, I'm Mike, 46 years old, 90kg, 5'11... and I am a diabetic.

Type 2, diagnosed 10 years ago, mostly ignored it until the last couple of years.  2 Heart attacks in the last 18 months, 3 stents fitted to arteries.

Just started couch to 5k.
Also improved my diet.  2020 - the year with no heart attacks!


----------



## Greymouser (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum. 

I imagine the health issues you have had have been a bit of a wake up call for you, certainly should help with your motivation! 
Lots of help to be had on here, with some very nice helpful people. Feel free to ask any questions as there is not such thing as a stupid question, just stupid answers!  Are you on top of your diabetes, or has your denial messed it up?


----------



## layzellm (Jan 2, 2020)

I am way behind the curve of understanding my diabetes tbh.  I am finger pricking myself about 10 or more times a day trying to work out what effects the ups and downs of blood glucose levels... It seems that any carbs at all are really bad... It seems mornings are a time when my body is challenging me, with consistently high glucose... evenings are low despite me eating more...it's all a jigsaw at the moment, and I don't know what the picture is... thanks for the welcome though!


----------



## Greymouser (Jan 2, 2020)

layzellm said:


> It seems that any carbs at all are really bad...


I am very much afraid that this is so. Soon after diagnosis, ( I was very high, ) I pretty much completely cut out all carbs, certainly below 50g a day, lost four and a half stones in five months, got the diabetes under control, which is where it has stayed since, then started to add carbs back in as I discovered which were a no go and which I could manage in _moderation. _I am afraid there is no easy way to get things under control, just persistence and care in reading the carb levels on food labels. One thing I will say is do not believe what_ they _still say about fats being you enemy, this is a lie, unless your cholesterol is high, they are in fact your friend and really can help to curb appetite, as does protein as long as you remember to drink loads of water.


----------



## ianf0ster (Jan 2, 2020)

I had my 3x Coronary Bypass  a couple of years before being diagnosed with Type 2. After the CVD problems I doubled down on my already high Carb 'way of eating' having been assured that this was the best 'heart healthy' dietary advice. Note I never dieted as such since I was never overweight.

I realised my mistake when after diagnosis (and being told the same garbage about eating lots of whole grains and low fat). I did a little research on Type 2 for myself. Since then I have reversed my way of eating to Low Carb and Higher (traditional) Fats.

This together with using a Blood Glucose meter (again against doctor's advice) has enabled me to reverse my T2D - such that at that next HbA1C in late August (4 months)  I was/am  now in the 'pre-diabetic range' and have lost 23lbs of body fat that I didn't realise I needed to lose (I was/am a TOFI).


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Layzellm, from a fellow T2, with previous heart attaches (at least one silent) and genetic heart condition.


----------



## Toucan (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello Mike and welcome to the forum.
Good to hear that you are making a good start to 2020. I hope you enjoy the couch to 5k, I have many friend that have really enjoyed this and it has lead to a continuing enjoyment and benefit from running. 
Good to hear that you are also improving your diet, and there are several solutions that people follow. Many of us on the forum have found that low-carb eating helps with both reducing blood sugars and weight loss. an example of how someone else followed this way of eating is on Maggie Davey's letter.
There is a lot to get to know and come to terms with, so please ask about anything that we may be able to help with.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 2, 2020)

From your post, your results are classic - even the am to pm difference.
I am really sensitive to carbs too, and have setted on eating twice a day - with only a small amount of carbs in the mornings, but breakfast can be steak and mushrooms so it is not exactly a privation, particularly as I then have coffee with cream. 
I can then go all day without eating, but supper is usually a salad or stirfry - and by choosing low carb options that can be quite a lot to eat, along with meat or seafood eggs and/or cheese - and more coffee, though diluted down a bit as I suffer with insomnia.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @layzellm 

Hope your new focus on health and wellbeing pays dividends. 

good to hear you are checking your own levels - lots of members here find AlanS’s ‘test review adjust’ a helpful framework for improving glucose outcomes around food: 

https://loraldiabetes.blogspot.com/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html


----------

